# Tapping a dog on the nose



## precious paws

I posted on another thread I only believe in positive training and would not tap a dog on the nose. I was told a long time ago, that tapping a dog on the nose hurts them. Someone then posted that tapping a dog on the nose is positive training. To me, if it hurts its not positive. I wouldn't want to make my dog listen to me out of fear of feeling any pain. So, the big question is to those that know, does tapping a dog on the nose cause them pain?


----------



## Scoobydoo

I agree hitting a dog into submission is not positive training and can cause fear biting.
I believe the top of the dog's nose has sensitive nasal passages and if hit hard enough can do damage, so I would never advise anyone to smack, tap or anything else, not just on the nose but anywhere on the dog.
I agree with you that all training should be a positive and happy time between both dog and owner


----------



## sassy's mommy

I don't know for sure but I would imagine that since a dog depends so much on their sense of smell that the nose is a very sensitive area. I would never tap Sassy on her nose.


----------



## Bijousmom

I don't see this as training, rather a punishment for bad behavior. :smmadder: I can't imagine using this method at any time. I like the positive reinforcement more than anything negative.


----------



## Ladysmom

I have always read that a dog's nose is one of its most senstive organs. That's why experts recommend hitting an attacking dog on the nose to stop the attack. It's that painful.

I can't imagine using it as a training technique. Any sort of physical abuse will only make a dog fearful and possibly aggressive.


----------



## k/c mom

I don't do it and would never recommend it. In my opinion, it is done by people who don't know any better. I have not ever seen this recommended by a reputable trainer.

Some may not consider nose tapping "hitting" but tapping, slapping, swatting ... whatever you call it, it's still the same as hitting:

"Don’t hit a dog. It’s not part of their instinctive communication. They don’t get it. It will either hurt the dog’s feelings or “agitate” him/her. A frightened dog is not man’s best friend. An angry dog may be your enemy." From DrJeffNichol.com

http://www.drjeffnichol.com/new/info/dogs_topic_05_01.html


----------



## Lainey & Martin

Go back and read what was said.

The word used was TAP - not HIT or SMACK.

A TAP redirects the dogs attention, it does NOT hurt.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

> Go back and read what was said.
> 
> The word used was TAP - not HIT or SMACK.
> 
> A TAP redirects the dogs attention, it does NOT hurt.[/B]


And tap was addressed:

"Some may not consider nose tapping "hitting" but tapping, slapping, swatting ... whatever you call it, it's still the same as hitting:

"Don’t hit a dog. It’s not part of their instinctive communication. They don’t get it. It will either hurt the dog’s feelings or “agitate” him/her. A frightened dog is not man’s best friend. An angry dog may be your enemy." From DrJeffNichol.com"


----------



## precious paws

> Go back and read what was said.
> 
> The word used was TAP - not HIT or SMACK.
> 
> A TAP redirects the dogs attention, it does NOT hurt.[/B]


Thanks, I read what was said the first time I read it. (Did you see the title of thread, Tapping a dog on the nose.)

Anyways, I Don't believe tapping a dog on the nose is positive training and I think it does hurt the dog. As one of the other posted stated, I also think its more like a punishment.

Not here, Not in my house, No thank you.


----------



## Lainey & Martin

Then I'd sure hate to see what you folk consider a 'tap' to be!!
My goodness!!


----------



## camfan

I also believe in positive reinforcement. Or at least other methods of training other than causing physical discomfort--or physically startling them, etc. The same holds true with my skin kids. Of course they get discipline and punishment too, but never physical punishement. I think dog training is similar--I think "tapping" may work, sure, but why do it if there's POSITIVE or various other means of getting your message across--AND that way, you are not risking creating short term OR long term negative effects. Sure, my skin kids would get the message if I slapped them upside the head, even if it wasn't hard, but why on earth would I do that when there's 101 other ways to get my message across?


----------



## ShilohsMom

> I also believe in positive reinforcement. Or at least other methods of training other than causing physical discomfort--or physically startling them, etc. The same holds true with my skin kids. Of course they get discipline and punishment too, but never physical punishement. I think dog training is similar--I think "tapping" may work, sure, but why do it if there's POSITIVE or various other means of getting your message across--AND that way, you are not risking creating short term OR long term negative effects. Sure, my skin kids would get the message if I slapped them upside the head, even if it wasn't hard, but why on earth would I do that when there's 101 other ways to get my message across?[/B]


I don't tap either. I gently put my hand around his jaw without touching his nose or his neck (both very vulnerable areas in my opinion) make him look straight in my eye and say to him no bite. After a week of this, just saying no bite makes him lick instead of bite.


----------



## I found nemo

:shocked: I wouldn't even tap it sounds so mean to me :angry: 
There are soooooooooooooooo many ways to teach good behavior, that is just stupid, to me anyway..
ANDREA


----------



## k/c mom

Lainey, I hope you will reconsider the tapping and use some of the more gentle methods mentioned in this thread and elsewhere on the site, especially since little Martin is a rescue.


----------



## Littlemans Mom

I would never tap or punish our little Indy in any way, :innocent: he would not understand what was going on. We only train him in a positive way :thumbsup: Nope.....no tapping in this house :eusa_hand: One look at his precious face and we melt ..... :wub: I admit we do practice the Spoiled Malt method though


----------



## Lainey & Martin

_Lainey, I hope you will reconsider the tapping _

It was not me that brought this up, or recommended the procedure, nor is it one that I have used on Martin. The thread got blown WAAAY out of proportion.


----------

